# I-Pod o Lettore?



## sabrinita85

Durante una chiacchierata con un mio amico è venuto fuori che lui dice _Ipod_ per riferirsi al lettore Mp3, anche se l'aggeggio non è proprio di quel noto marchio.

Voi come chiamate quell'oggetto che serve a riprodurre le estensioni Mp3? 
IPod o Lettore?

Grazie per le eventuali risposte.


----------



## saia

Per ipod si intende il lettore mp3 di un noto marchio, ma rispetto ai lettori tradizionali è già un passo avanti: è rettangolare, piatto e ha uno schermo a colori, si possono creare delle playlist, si può usare come agenda, ha cronometro e tantissime altre funzioni.

Il semplice lettore mp3 lo chiamo lettore è basta


----------



## sabrinita85

saia said:


> Per ipod si intende il lettore mp3 di un noto marchio, ma rispetto ai lettori tradizionali è già un passo avanti: è rettangolare, piatto e ha uno schermo a colori, si possono creare delle playlist, si può usare come agenda, ha cronometro e tantissime altre funzioni.
> 
> Il semplice lettore mp3 lo chiamo lettore è basta


Sì, infatti anche io lo chiamo semplicemente lettore.

Veramente ho sentito anche solo "mp3":
_Ho scordato l'mp3 a casa._


----------



## irene.acler

Io lo chiamo "lettore mp3". E come dice saia, l'Ipod è un pò più avanzato rispetto al semplice lettore mp3.


----------



## BlueWolf

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, infatti anche io lo chiamo semplicemente lettore.
> 
> Veramente ho sentito anche solo "mp3":
> _Ho scordato l'mp3 a casa._



Infatti. Io lo chiamo mp3


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Chiamare _mp3_ un _lettore mp3_ sarebbe come chiamare _bucato_ una _lavatrice_..


----------



## Smurfan

Anche qui in Svezia si dice _Ipod_ invece di _lettore mp3_. Credo che si dice così perchè L'Ipod è la marca dominante sul mercato. Si vede la stessa cosa con la parola inglese _xerox. Xerox Corporation_ è una delle più grandi aziende che fornisce stampanti e fotocopiatrici, ed in inglese si può dire anche:
_ 
xerox (invece di  photocopy)  cioè  fotocopiare

Mi dispiace ma non ho trovato un'esempio dall'italiano..
_


----------



## irene.acler

Smurfan said:


> Anche qui in Svezia si dice _Ipod_ invece di _lettore mp3_. Credo che si dica così perchè l'Ipod è la marca dominante sul mercato. Si vede la stessa cosa con la parola inglese _xerox. Xerox Corporation_ è una delle più grandi aziende che fornisce stampanti e fotocopiatrici, ed in inglese si può dire anche:
> 
> _xerox (invece di photocopy) cioè fotocopiare
> 
> Mi dispiace ma non ho trovato un esempio dall'italiano..
> _


 
 
Sì, ma oltre a far riferimento ad una marca ben consolidata, l'Ipod è un po' più sofisticato rispetto al normale lettore mp3.


----------



## sabrinita85

Smurfan said:


> Anche qui in Svezia si dice _Ipod_ invece di _lettore mp3_. Credo che si dice così perchè L'Ipod è la marca dominante sul mercato. Si vede la stessa cosa con la parola inglese _xerox. Xerox Corporation_ è una delle più grandi aziende che fornisce stampanti e fotocopiatrici, ed in inglese si può dire anche:
> _
> xerox (invece di  photocopy)  cioè  fotocopiare
> 
> Mi dispiace ma non ho trovato un'esempio dall'italiano..
> _


Un esempio italiano potrebbe essere "kleenex" per denominare i fazzoletti:
_Ce l'hai un kleenex?_


----------



## BlueWolf

Paulfromitaly said:


> Chiamare _mp3_ un _lettore mp3_ sarebbe come chiamare _bucato_ una _lavatrice_..



Io direi piuttosto che è come chiamare il televisore tele.


----------



## sabrinita85

Io sono favorevole alla denominazione "mp3" e "lettore (mp3)", ma ad "Ipod" no, a meno che non sia proprio il famoso trabiccolo; perché alla fine sarebbe come chiamare "Nike" un anonimo paio di scarpe da ginnastica.


----------



## irene.acler

Senz'altro, anche secondo me, se si tratta di un lettore mp3, che lo si chiami come tale e non Ipod.


----------



## Dembow

Ipod è un noto lettore multi formato, non solo MP3.
è un prodotto della Apple (C) e costa pure un botto di soldi, quindi se non lo possiedi, meglio dire mi sono scordato il lettore mp3 a casa, come dicono quelli che sanno che cos'è un lettore mp3. 

Almeno io chiamo MP3 un file e lettore mp3 un lettore mp3


----------



## Smurfan

Qua si può dire _vespa_ invece di _motorino_ anche se non è della marca Vespa Piaggio, però sono d'accordo che c'è un differenza più grande tra un Ipod ed un lettore mp3 qualsiasi. Ora che sono tutti più familiari con lettori mp3 penso che possa essere quasi un po' disinformato/ignorante a dire Ipod di un semplice lettore mp3.


----------



## kurumin

BlueWolf said:


> Infatti. Io lo chiamo mp3


 
Lo chiamo _mp3_ oppure _mp3 player_  
Non _ipod_, il mio é Philips


----------



## kurumin

Smurfan said:


> Anche qui in Svezia si dice _Ipod_ invece di _lettore mp3_. Credo che si dice così perchè L'Ipod è la marca dominante sul mercato. Si vede la stessa cosa con la parola inglese _xerox. Xerox Corporation_ è una delle più grandi aziende che fornisce stampanti e fotocopiatrici, ed in inglese si può dire anche:
> 
> _xerox (invece di photocopy) cioè fotocopiare
> 
> Mi dispiace ma non ho trovato un'esempio dall'italiano..
> _


Sì, qui nel Brasile si usa solo xerox. Fotocópia existe, ma solo
nei dizionari  . E negli Stati Uniti: Coke (Coca Cola, ma anche Pepsi  )


----------



## Dembow

> E negli Stati Uniti: Coke



Chiamano Coke una fotocopia? 

Scherzo, pero in italia dicono Coca per Coca Cola


----------



## L'affamato

sabrinita85 said:


> Io sono favorevole alla denominazione "mp3" e "lettore (mp3)", ma ad "Ipod" no, a meno che non sia proprio il famoso trabiccolo; perché alla fine sarebbe come chiamare "Nike" un anonimo paio di scarpe da ginnastica.



Buon esempio.
Per me è sempre stato "mp3", ma sempre iPod, se il lettore è della propria marca.


----------



## gabrigabri

Preferisco "lettore", visto che "i-pod" mi sa di "puzza sotto il naso" Anche la marca non è delle mie preferite!!
Anche "kleenex non mi suona molto naturale, mentre uso sempre "scottex"!


----------



## confusion

gabrigabri said:


> Preferisco "lettore", visto che "i-pod" mi sa di "puzza sotto il naso" Anche la marca non è delle mie preferite!!
> Anche "kleenex non mi suona molto naturale, mentre uso sempre "scottex"!


 
Assolutamente d'accordo! Voglio dire che anch'io parlo di "lettore mp3", di "fazzoletti di carta" e di "mascara" (per esempio, non "rimmel"), ma uso sempre la parola "scottex".


----------



## sabrinita85

confusion said:


> ma uso sempre la parola "scottex".



Sì, anche perché altrimenti, come si direbbe _scottex _in termini italiani?
Velina di carta assorbente?

_Tesoro, mi prendi una velina di carta assorbente, per favore?_
E intanto, si è allagata la cucina.


----------



## L'affamato

Uaa, questo mi fa venire in mente che spesso il nastro adesivo viene chiamata "scotch", anche senza che sia prodotta dalla ditta Scotch, perché, se non sapete, c'è una grande ditta di nastro che addirittura si chiama Scotch.


----------



## sabrinita85

L'affamato said:


> Uaa, questo mi fa venire in mente che spesso il nastro adesivo viene chiamata "scotch", anche senza che sia prodotta dalla ditta Scotch, perché, se non sapete, c'è una grande ditta di nastro che addirittura si chiama Scotch.


Hai ragione!!! 
Ormai ogni tipo di nastro adesivo lo chiamiamo _scotch_.


----------



## njnye

Beh, in Italia abbiamo un esempio ineguagliabile: quanti usano l'espressione "cioccolato spalmabile" al posto di "nutella"?


----------



## confusion

njnye said:


> Beh, in Italia abbiamo un esempio ineguagliabile: quanti usano l'espressione "cioccolato spalmabile" al posto di "nutella"?


 
Il punto è: quanta gente compra una crema spalmabile che NON sia nutella?


----------



## Saoul

Nota del Moderatore:

L'argomento del thread è "IPod o Lettore" non "Nome della Marca o nome dell'oggetto". Possiamo tornare all'argomento principale, o qualora sia esaurito, aprire nuovi filoni?

Grazie
Saoul


----------

